# Some cool shots I took this morning.



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

These doors were knotty pine primed heavy with Inslx oil primer. I like it as well, but I wanted to show these progression pics of how Advance levels after application. 

You can see it didn't spray flat with the airless, and a FF tip. After about 10 minutes you can see in the last pics the film is very even and looks great. Its the things I love and hate about this paint. Levels great, but will sag and corners will run even after you go back and brush it out two or three times.

https://picasaweb.google.com/100665853965833600607/EGCabinetJobAdvance?authuser=0&feat=directlink


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice work! Good series of shots.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> These doors were knotty pine primed heavy with Inslx oil primer. I like it as well, but I wanted to show these progression pics of how Advance levels after application.
> 
> You can see it didn't spray flat with the airless, and a FF tip. After about 10 minutes you can see in the last pics the film is very even and looks great. Its the things I love and hate about this paint. Levels great, but will sag and corners will run even after you go back and brush it out two or three times.
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/100665853965833600607/EGCabinetJobAdvance?authuser=0&feat=directlink


nice work tommy...but you may have a little trouble getting the hinges back in the holes due to the heavy build up in the hole, i plug the holes on these types of hinges, good luck......:thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice job!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Tommy

I saw this and commented on G+ and wanted to ask you here...but I wanted to ask...

It looks like a nice mil thick coat that is going to lay down beautifully. We have done alot of that historically with aaa, lay down horizontals as heavy as possible until you have to start watching the corners. 

We have been exploring smaller scale hvlp to the same finish quality and the approach is completely different in building mil. 

My question is, what is the actual in shop cure time. Where you dont feel like surfaces are still sticky. Not talking dry, but hard.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> Tommy
> 
> I saw this and commented on G+ and wanted to ask you here...but I wanted to ask...
> 
> ...


Scott,
I'd like to hear how that goes for you. Always interested in getting better performance and production out of my HVLP because it suits the type of work I do a lot of.
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

researchhound said:


> Scott,
> I'd like to hear how that goes for you. Always interested in getting better performance and production out of my HVLP because it suits the type of work I do a lot of.
> Thanks,
> Dan


In a nutshell, the difference is material flow. We had a training session in our shop in november and one of the biggest things we learned from our instructor was the value of doing a tack coat and wet / wet approach instead of going checkers or wreckers like you can, er, have to, with aaa or airless. 

Its two different disciplines.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

wills fresh coat said:


> nice work tommy...but you may have a little trouble getting the hinges back in the holes due to the heavy build up in the hole, i plug the holes on these types of hinges, good luck......:thumbsup:


I cut those holes Wednesday for the new hinges, the old ones were face mounts. I think we can handle running a razor around the hole to remove the build up. :thumbsup:




vermontpainter said:


> Tommy
> 
> I saw this and commented on G+ and wanted to ask you here...but I wanted to ask...
> 
> ...


Those were sprayed this morning at about 8:30. At 2 pm they were still wet as in would mar if touched. At about 5 pm they were cured enough I felt comfortable flipping to do the fronts. 

I was surprised they were hard enough, I did finger nail tests where they would be making contact. Handling them didn't feel scary either. I did put the heat to them keeping the room at about 75 degrees, and the booth has good ventilation. I have some more pics I will upload later of the fronts. 

I didn't apply this in one shot, but rather I did three tack coats on the edges. Then I did two back to back passes, Scott is correct this method would not work on verticals. There would be runs galore.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Tommy

Will you be in vegas sunday night?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Tommy
> 
> Will you be in vegas sunday night?


Supposed to arrive at 10 am Sunday, so yes I will be there. Looking forward to it, and getting excited like a kid at Christmas right now. :thumbup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> Supposed to arrive at 10 am Sunday, so yes I will be there. Looking forward to it, and getting excited like a kid at Christmas right now. :thumbup:


Cool. Speed and I fly in about 12 hours later.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Looks nice!


----------



## Dschadt (Aug 21, 2011)

Very nice! You really know how to work the airless ff app.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I read the title and thought it was a drinking thread...... I'm disappointed but your cabinet doors look great!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Finished shots are up in case anyone wants to check them out. 










https://picasaweb.google.com/100665853965833600607/EGCabinetJobAdvance?authuser=0&feat=directlink


----------



## Diversers (Aug 2, 2009)

What product did you use, and why you choose that product. Could you give us some specifics.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Advance Satin. Water soluble oil enamel, so no harsh solvents to deal with but a very similar finish to Impervo oil.


----------



## JEPaints (Mar 28, 2012)

looking good!


----------

